# Cox S-Cards only



## jay0k (Nov 8, 2008)

I haven't seen a whole lot of discussion on this so perhaps I'm in the minority.

I currently have a Tivo HD with two s-cards. Cox Tulsa only carries s-cards. 

I'm ready to buy a Premier but it's limited to one cable card slot. So I can't buy it or be forced to used a single tuner. I've called Cox several times and spoke with management and techs and they all confirm they do s-card installations only.

So it seems I'm up a creek for getting a Premier and more than likely any new kind of Tivo ever. 

No doubt I'm sure this is some kind of tactic by Cox Tulsa to discourage cable card use. Is anyone aware of any regulation around this?


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

It's even worse for you - the Premiere won't even recognize an SCARD, so you can't even get one tuner.

*You can *only* use an MCARD.*

Weird software change if you ask me.


----------



## jay0k (Nov 8, 2008)

I called Tivo support. They're very helpful and got Cox on the phone.

Cox support scheduled a cable card install with notes stating this is for a Tivo Premier and requires an m-card. Hopefully the tech shows up carrying them.

According to Tivo support s-cards haven't been manufactured in over three years. The only way the cable company can support s-cards is by recycling them. I'm sure they do this. When the installer came out for my Tivo HD he brought a bunch of s-cards and told me that he has to keep trying them until he finds one that actually works (for both tuners).


----------



## Clegko (Mar 29, 2010)

jay0k said:


> I called Tivo support. They're very helpful and got Cox on the phone.
> 
> Cox support scheduled a cable card install with notes stating this is for a Tivo Premier and requires an m-card. Hopefully the tech shows up carrying them.
> 
> According to Tivo support s-cards haven't been manufactured in over three years. The only way the cable company can support s-cards is by recycling them. I'm sure they do this. When the installer came out for my Tivo HD he brought a bunch of s-cards and told me that he has to keep trying them until he finds one that actually works (for both tuners).


I just got off of the phone with Tech and the lovely lady I talked to said that she was going to fire off an email to her Supervisor asking about it. She had only heard of the latest TiVo about a week ago, and wasn't sure if the higher-up's had done anything with the M-Card, seeing as not many high-profile devices only used them exclusively.


----------



## jay0k (Nov 8, 2008)

Clegko said:


> I just got off of the phone with Tech and the lovely lady I talked to said that she was going to fire off an email to her Supervisor asking about it. She had only heard of the latest TiVo about a week ago, and wasn't sure if the higher-up's had done anything with the M-Card, seeing as not many high-profile devices only used them exclusively.


What's interesting is that the Motorola DVR that Cox offers have a single M-Card installed in them. Cox has M-Cards and it seems to vary by area who gets them by default. I'm sure some brain child manager is at fault.

My install is scheduled for Tuesday morning. I'm holding my breath the installer shows up with the MCARD.


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

Please update this thread with your results. I'm not sure when I'll be picking up a premier, but it would be nice to know for when I do. Thanks.


----------



## FairfaxCA (Mar 28, 2010)

jay0k said:


> What's interesting is that the Motorola DVR that Cox offers have a single M-Card installed in them. Cox has M-Cards and it seems to vary by area who gets them by default. I'm sure some brain child manager is at fault.
> 
> My install is scheduled for Tuesday morning. I'm holding my breath the installer shows up with the MCARD.


Caution. Do not let the installer in your house, nor sign any paperwork unless he shows you the M-card. It sounds as if Cox wants to bill you for service it can't supply. Comcast, in my area, lets you pick the m-card up at the local office with instructions on how to activate it.


----------



## Clegko (Mar 29, 2010)

jay0k said:


> What's interesting is that the Motorola DVR that Cox offers have a single M-Card installed in them. Cox has M-Cards and it seems to vary by area who gets them by default. I'm sure some brain child manager is at fault.
> 
> My install is scheduled for Tuesday morning. I'm holding my breath the installer shows up with the MCARD.


You lot up in Tulsa might get Motorola DVRs, but down here in OKC, we get Scientific Atlanta DVRs. I filled mine up in 4 days, and I wasn't really even recording that much. And yes, please keep us updated whether the tech shows up with an M-Card or just a fist full of S-Cards...


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

Yeah, Tulsa has Motorola equipment. I have a friend in OKC that has an M-card in his Tivo HD.


----------



## draegs (Mar 29, 2010)

I just called the office here in Cleveland and was told that they recently began providing and supporting multi-stream cards. The person I spoke with said that there shouldn't be an issue with the new Premiere box.


----------



## jay0k (Nov 8, 2008)

No go.

S-Cards ONLY. The installer show up with two brand new Motorola s-cards. Spoke to the installer supervisor who confirmed.

Nothing they can do. The Tivo Premiere cannot be used in Tulsa with Cox.

Called Tivo Support who did another 3-way call with Cox support. They flat out don't support M-Cards, won't special order them, don't care other Cox areas have them. The Tivo agent brought up a good point. The current Motorola DVR Cox offers has M-Cards installed in them. All they would have to do is pull one out of those DVR's. They refuse.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

I wonder if they can legally refuse to give you an M-card when they clearly use them and support them in their own DVR. Bet they can't.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

jay0k said:


> No go.
> 
> S-Cards ONLY. The installer show up with two brand new Motorola s-cards. Spoke to the installer supervisor who confirmed.
> 
> ...


I would contact the FCC about this, or at least wright Cox HQ.


----------



## jay0k (Nov 8, 2008)

ilh said:


> I wonder if they can legally refuse to give you an M-card when they clearly use them and support them in their own DVR. Bet they can't.


The Tivo agent filed some kind of report that will be forwarded on to the powers that be there. Something like that takes ages to circle back to the consumer though. Even if the FCC did come down on Cox Tulsa (in 8 months from now) they would still give some compliance time (probably another 12 months).

I'm so disgusted with Cox I'm considering canceling all my services. That's $200/month for them.


----------



## jakespencer (Mar 4, 2006)

This is ridiculous. I'm about to schedule an install with Cox in OKC for my Premiere that is arriving tonight. I had never even considered the possibility that Cox could pull these types of shenanigans--I thought the CableCard nonsense was worked out. I hope that you keep elevating this until they provide you an M Card. Good luck.


----------



## reggie3 (Jun 22, 2004)

I was also informed that Cox only installs S-Cards now. Funny thing is that I'm sure I have an M-Card in my Tivo-HD from about 2 years ago. The install is scheduled for Friday, so I'll see what happens.


----------



## jakespencer (Mar 4, 2006)

I just talked to Cox in OKC and they're giving the same line about only having S Cards. I didn't schedule an install, I'm going to call the TiVo help line and see if they can make some magic happen.

Edit: He said that the new M Cards hadn't been manufactured yet but that they'd have them by the end of the year...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jakespencer said:


> I just talked to Cox in OKC and they're giving the same line about only having S Cards. I didn't schedule an install, I'm going to call the TiVo help line and see if they can make some magic happen.
> 
> Edit: He said that the *new M Cards hadn't been manufactured yet* but that they'd have them by the end of the year...


I wonder if they just lie for the hell of it, or are told to do so.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> It's even worse for you - the Premiere won't even recognize an SCARD, so you can't even get one tuner.
> 
> *You can *only* use an MCARD.*
> 
> Weird software change if you ask me.


No, it makes perfect sense, since as has been mentioned, s-cards haven't been manufactured for a while, and the cable co's own equipment only use m-cards. No reason to put two s-card slots in there when one m-card should do.

Moxi works the same way - one m-card only, no s-card support. I doubt any more products that support s-cards will be released.


----------



## Clegko (Mar 29, 2010)

I wonder... can one buy their own M-card and just have Cox support it?



MickeS said:


> I wonder if they just lie for the hell of it, or are told to do so.


He could have been referring to specific cards, or something. *shrug*


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Clegko said:


> He could have been referring to specific cards, or something. *shrug*


Based on my experience with cable CSRs, they are usually either clueless or liars. There's no way he actually knew anything about any manufacturing issues regarding M-Cards... IMO.


----------



## Clegko (Mar 29, 2010)

MickeS said:


> Based on my experience with cable CSRs, they are usually either clueless or liars. There's no way he actually knew anything about any manufacturing issues regarding M-Cards... IMO.


I know I am neither clueless or a liar. Sometimes, we just IM a superior and quote back what was told to us.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

Clegko said:


> I know I am neither clueless or a liar. Sometimes, we just IM a superior and quote back what was told to us.


So the *supervisors* are either clueless or liars? That doesn't seem to reflect terribly well on customer service.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

BTW, "just following orders" is known as the Nuremburg defense. Didn't work then, shouldn't work now.:down:


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

JimboG said:


> BTW, "just following orders" is known as the Nuremburg defense. Didn't work then, shouldn't work now.:down:


I KNEW cable companies were Nazis!


----------



## Clegko (Mar 29, 2010)

It's not so much as being clueless or a liar, it's just not having experience with cable cards, really. I've only ever had two orders for a cable card in the time that i've been there. If you don't deal with it every day, it slips your mind. *shrug*


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

jakespencer said:


> I just talked to Cox in OKC and they're giving the same line about only having S Cards. I didn't schedule an install, I'm going to call the TiVo help line and see if they can make some magic happen.
> 
> Edit: He said that the new M Cards hadn't been manufactured yet but that they'd have them by the end of the year...


I know for a fact that OKC does have the m cards. I have a friend in OKC that has one in his TiVo HD and has had it for more than a year.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Clegko said:


> It's not so much as being clueless or a liar, it's just not having experience with cable cards, really. I've only ever had two orders for a cable card in the time that i've been there. If you don't deal with it every day, it slips your mind. *shrug*


I hope your doctor doesn't feel the same way! I'm sure there are cases and injuries that a doctor may see once in a lifetime. I'm pretty sure a doctor wouldn't say "Sorry, you'll just have to go without treatment..."


----------



## jakespencer (Mar 4, 2006)

wickerbill said:


> I know for a fact that OKC does have the m cards. I have a friend in OKC that has one in his TiVo HD and has had it for more than a year.


When I told him that I can look at the back of my Cox SA cable box and see one slot that says M Card, he told me that all of their boxes have two cards. At that point I decided to give up on him and see if the TiVo reps had any better luck with Cox.

But, what you say is promising. If it wasn't for jay0k's experience this morning, I would've just scheduled the install and figured the installer would have to have an M Card in his truck.


----------



## Clegko (Mar 29, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> I hope your doctor doesn't feel the same way! I'm sure there are cases and injuries that a doctor may see once in a lifetime. I'm pretty sure a doctor wouldn't say "Sorry, you'll just have to go without treatment..."


However, the doctor would usually go off and ask one of his co-workers for his/her input, which is what I usually try to do.

Trust me, I try to do everything I can do to keep the customer happy and get their issue resolved, because I am also a customer and I know how infuriating it can be to get useless or otherwise wrong information from someone. 

I still think it's silly that the Premier can't at least accept two S-cards, maybe with the use of a Dongle, or something. I understand that the industry is moving forward with its technology, but backwards compatibility is always a good thing.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Clegko said:


> However, the doctor would usually go off and ask one of his co-workers for his/her input, which is what I usually try to do.
> 
> Trust me, I try to do everything I can do to keep the customer happy and get their issue resolved, because I am also a customer and I know how infuriating it can be to get useless or otherwise wrong information from someone.


And _that_ is a good answer! :up:

It's a shame the superiors don't sound like they have the same attitude.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Clegko said:


> I still think it's silly that the Premier can't at least accept two S-cards, maybe with the use of a Dongle, or something. *I understand that the industry is moving forward with its technology, but backwards compatibility is always a good thing.*


No, it's not always a good thing. In this case, it would be a BAD thing, since it would unnecessarily raise the cost of the unit (and the cost of the service for the customer, since 2 CableCARDs will cost more than one). No other product has it, it would be insane for TiVo to do it.

What WOULD be a good thing would be for Cox to stop obfuscating. They have it in their OWN DVRs, so clearly they have m-cards.


----------



## jay0k (Nov 8, 2008)

I returned the Tivo Premiere to Best Buy earlier today. Apparently I'm not the only one. They've pulled them off the shelves for the time being since Cox Tulsa won't support them and nobody is buying them for over the air use.

I did get a return call from Cox and they're currently looking into the issue. I'm optimistic they'll start carrying them in the near future based on their response. They weren't aware the new Tivo's only supported M-Cards until customers starting requesting installs a couple days ago.

This is a market to market thing. Cox in OKC does have them but they also have SA equipment whereas Tulsa is Motorola.


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

We don't have M cards with Comcast in Southern NH either. 

Be interesting to see if Best Buy is able to apply some pressure as they are not going to sell any Premiers in areas without Ms


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jay0k said:


> I did get a return call from Cox and they're currently looking into the issue. I'm optimistic they'll start carrying them in the near future based on their response. They weren't aware the new Tivo's only supported M-Cards until customers starting requesting installs a couple days ago.


I guess we know now that there are no Moxi DVRs in Tulsa, at least.


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

jay0k said:


> ...They weren't aware the new Tivo's only supported M-Cards until customers starting requesting installs a couple days ago...


The guy I talked to at Comcast in Redmond, WA didn't know about the new requirements of the Premier boxes, but all they had were M-cards anway, although he seemed interested in the information.


----------



## Clegko (Mar 29, 2010)

MickeS said:


> No, it's not always a good thing. In this case, it would be a BAD thing, since it would unnecessarily raise the cost of the unit (and the cost of the service for the customer, since 2 CableCARDs will cost more than one). No other product has it, it would be insane for TiVo to do it.


I don't mean to use S-cards for the long term, I mean for the short term. Something like a "worst case scenario" type thing.


----------



## jakespencer (Mar 4, 2006)

I called the TiVo CableCARD hotline and told them that Cox said they only had S cards. The guy put me on hold for a minute, then told me I needed to call Cox back and ask to speak to a supervisor, but there was nothing TiVo could do--but I could send my TiVo back for a refund if necessary. Thanks for the help, TiVo.

I called Cox back, and the first guy started to set me up for an install after I said Multistream CableCARD, but when I said M card, he did a complete about face and said that they didn't have any M cards, all they had were S cards. I asked to speak to his supervisor. She said the same thing, that they didn't have M cards, they only had S cards. I told her that I knew of people in OKC who had gotten TiVos working with Cox with M cards. She said she hadn't heard of that, but would check with someone in the field. She IMed an installer, and he told her that they did, in fact, have M cards in the trucks. So, she set up the order and noted that I requested an M card. Here's hoping the guy in the truck tomorrow has an M card.

FYI for anyone else in OKC: It's supposed to be $30 for the truck roll.


----------



## Clegko (Mar 29, 2010)

jakespencer said:


> FYI for anyone else in OKC: It's supposed to be $30 for the truck roll.


Yup. $20 for gas and lunch for the tech, and $10 to plug the cable card in.


----------



## Hippster (Nov 28, 2001)

Interesting thread. Well up here in Wichita.... as of last December when I had a tech out to replace cable cards that got screwed up in my S3 when they did a massive channel remap in November... he said they only have M-cards now and that is the only type of card available now. He was well versed in the fact that S3 still requires 2 cards, regardless of if they were M-cards or S-cards. I was then able to replace 2 S's with 1 M in an HD unit, yay for saving $2/month!

I'm hoping nothing has changed up here since then... since I'm getting my Premiere installed next week. Sounds like while COX may share a lot of resources company wide, individual systems are able to do their own thing. I know Kansas is paired with NW Arkansas in many things I see, despite Tulsa and OKC being closer! Oh and I was quoted a $19.99 install charge instead of the usual $50 for a cablecard since I was already an established customer. Who knows what they do....


----------



## popefamily1 (Mar 31, 2010)

To make a long story short, I live in Tulsa and was going to be a brand new Cox customer coming from Directv. Got to of the new Tivo boxes from best buy and after two techs and two failed installs found out the hard way they don't support M cards. According to FCC they are required to support the cards and if I were you I would file a complaint. 

Ended up getting the older HD Tivo and had them install 2 of the S cards, but after one day with those most of the time my screen is grey. I can flip back and forth to get the channel to come up. When I get a picture and press pause it freezes my screen, and if I record it's all grey. GRRRR, Cox is coming back out today.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Clegko said:


> I don't mean to use S-cards for the long term, I mean for the short term. Something like a "worst case scenario" type thing.


That's what cable DVRs are for.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

jay0k said:


> What's interesting is that the Motorola DVR that Cox offers have a single M-Card installed in them.


Those are installed at the factory.


----------



## Clegko (Mar 29, 2010)

MickeS said:


> That's what cable DVRs are for.


Yea, but compared to a TiVo, those suck. Better than VHS or similar, but they're no TiVo.


----------



## jay0k (Nov 8, 2008)

Raj said:


> Those are installed at the factory.


That is true. You can take the M-Card out of the Motorola DVR and put it in the Tivo. The Tivo recognizes and you can actually get all quite a few channels. Without the pairing process it won't get the encrypted channels though. The point being is that there system is capable of supporting M-Cards. For whatever reason they don't stock them separately.


----------



## jakespencer (Mar 4, 2006)

Just wanted to post a quick update about Cox in OKC. The installer showed up about 45 minutes early this afternoon, so I wasn't even home from work and my wife was left to handle it. I told her to make sure he had brought an M Card, and he had. I got home about an hour after he had been there, and he had almost all of the work done most of the digital/HD channels working. It took about 10 more minutes before the office got all of the HBOs working. I flipped through the channels, checked the signal strength, and everything looked good. I do need to go through and uncheck about 300 channels that are showing in the guide that I don't actually receive.

I asked him about M cards vs. S cards, and he said that they couldn't get any S cards anymore. I think I may write someone at a higher level to try to encourage them to get the correct information to the sales reps on the phones. He made it sound like any installer that comes out in OKC would have M cards. If you do need an install, hopefully you'll get Kenneth-he was the best cable guy I've ever dealt with.


----------



## AKAKAK (Jul 26, 2008)

Great to find this post. I have two tivo premiere DVRs coming and made a call to my cable provider (GCI in Anchorage, AK) to set up my Tivos with a CableCARD. When I specifically asked that a M-Card be installed, I was placed on hold for about five minutes and then was told that they only have one type of card. I asked if the card was a M-Card? After another five minute wait I was told that the technical support said it would work on my Tivo. I explained that this was the new premiere Tivo and it would not accept two S-cards like the previous HD model. After a ten minute wait the CSR said that again tech support said it shouldn't be a problem. I felt pretty good about my chances until the CSR said that the tech person mentioned they installed "dual cards." What in the world is a "dual card?"


----------



## hddude55 (Jan 5, 2007)

It really is time for TiVo to just go away. Thank heavens I haven't invested in this last gasp "Betamax." We still have five TiVos and will use them until they die, although the 2 Series2 dual-tuners of course can only record on one cable channel and my "trusty" Series 3 has had so many cable card issues/card swaps over the three years of ownership that I couldn't count them. I can't imagine why any of you guys bought the Premiere but I'm sure Sony sold a lot of Betamaxes until the end. After all, their technology was superior. Too bad that isn't what really counts. Cable wants TiVo gone and they hold all of the (cable) cards.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

hddude55 said:


> It really is time for TiVo to just go away. Thank heavens I haven't invested in this last gasp "Betamax." We still have five TiVos and will use them until they die, although the 2 Series2 dual-tuners of course can only record on one cable channel and my "trusty" Series 3 has had so many cable card issues/card swaps over the three years of ownership that I couldn't count them. I can't imagine why any of you guys bought the Premiere but I'm sure Sony sold a lot of Betamaxes until the end. After all, their technology was superior. Too bad that isn't what really counts. Cable wants TiVo gone and they hold all of the (cable) cards.


Completely irrelevant to the topic at hand. If you have nothing on-topic to contribute, please don't pollute this thread with your own personal dissatisfaction concerning the new product. You can and should express your opinion in threads related to such a discussion.


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

hddude55 said:


> It really is time for TiVo to just go away. Thank heavens I haven't invested in this last gasp "Betamax." We still have five TiVos and will use them until they die, although the 2 Series2 dual-tuners of course can only record on one cable channel and my "trusty" Series 3 has had so many cable card issues/card swaps over the three years of ownership that I couldn't count them. I can't imagine why any of you guys bought the Premiere but I'm sure Sony sold a lot of Betamaxes until the end. After all, their technology was superior. Too bad that isn't what really counts. Cable wants TiVo gone and they hold all of the (cable) cards.


I agree with the previous poster, but has it ever crossed your mind that some of us have had cable cards working with no problems for years? I got a series 3 in Nov. 2006 and it has been working great along with my TiVo HD I got two years ago.


----------



## Rich8899 (Aug 21, 2004)

I have a scheduled CC install for Saturday with Comcast in Metrowest Mass. I called them yesterday to confirm the M card availability. They have them and put a note in the service order for the tech to bring one. $17 for the truck roll.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wickerbill said:


> I agree with the previous poster, but has it ever crossed your mind that some of us have had cable cards working with no problems for years? I got a series 3 in Nov. 2006 and it has been working great along with my TiVo HD I got two years ago.


Yes I used six S-cards with Comcast in 2006 to 2007, no problems, eight S cards with FiOS in 2007 to 2009, no problems, and since December five M cards on FiOS. Again no problems with those S3/TiVoHD units and cable cards.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

And I've had one HD for 2 years and another for over a year, running with M cards, no problem. In fact the only problem I had was with the install of the First HD, the installer brought an S card and refused to believe that wasn't n M card, despite the Tivo saying it was. 

Also, another reason to get rid of 2 S cards for dual tuner is less complexity -- the cableco doesn't have to worry about making sure both cable cards are properly set up.


----------



## PawsitiveTrainer (May 4, 2007)

hddude55 said:


> It really is time for TiVo to just go away. Thank heavens I haven't invested in this last gasp "Betamax." We still have five TiVos and will use them until they die, although the 2 Series2 dual-tuners of course can only record on one cable channel and my "trusty" Series 3 has had so many cable card issues/card swaps over the three years of ownership that I couldn't count them. I can't imagine why any of you guys bought the Premiere but I'm sure Sony sold a lot of Betamaxes until the end. After all, their technology was superior. Too bad that isn't what really counts. Cable wants TiVo gone and they hold all of the (cable) cards.


You must be pretty happy with Tivo if you have FIVE of them...and, seriously, your comment was both OFFENSIVE and IRRELEVANT. And did it ever occur to you that by getting rid of our Tivos we are HELPING the cable companies get exactly what they want, which is to rip their customers off even more for HORRIBLE service!

I am in South Florida and was very excited when I received my new premiere last night, only to have my dreams squashed when the Comcast rep said "We do not have M-cards, only S-cards." I've done a bit of research since then, and have every intention of fighting them tooth and nail until I get what I need. I absolutely DETEST Comcast and am praying for the day that Verizon comes down here!!!


----------



## Dubfire (Mar 23, 2010)

I called Comcast on Monday and scheduled my appointment for Saturday. I also live in South Florida and was not told there are no M-Cards available. The tech better show up tomorrow with the right type of card or I will be pissed beyond repair.


----------



## reggie3 (Jun 22, 2004)

As a follow-up to my previous post. The install tech just called and said that I will be getting an M card. However, in his words "They are not allowed to touch Tivos", so he'll be giving me a phone number so that I can install it myself. 

Once he got here, it turns out he had to call the office to give them a serial number from the card and some info from the Tivo cablecard pairing screen. I did install the card myself, and the Tivo picked it up automatically. The installer was impressed with the speed of pairing and said he never saw one pair up so quickly.

Some things I gleaned from him and the phone call he made to the office.
- There have been 5 installs done today (my Tivo, and I'm assuming others in the Hampton Roads area arrived yesterday)
- He wasn't aware that the Premier was out; I informed him that it was a new model. The person on the other end of the line didn't seem to know there was a new model out either.
- Tivo did some work with Cox in Atlanta to make things smoother
- The Tech feels that people should just be able to pick them up from the office (for what that's worth)

Tivo should just change the cable card installation directions to:
1. Insert card in back of unit
2. Wait a few minutes
3. Check for digital channels
That's all I ended up doing that was Tivo related. Everything else was for the cable company.


----------



## randymel (Jun 3, 2003)

I called Cox today to see if "M" cards were available yet and they said no....


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

randymel said:


> I called Cox today to see if "M" cards were available yet and they said no....


That's amazing... none of the people back in March got Cox Tulsa to change its tune? Did anyone hear back from the FCC? It's been almost a year now, for pete's sake... and most companies aren't as inept at updating as Tivo is, even cablecos.


----------



## randymel (Jun 3, 2003)

TheWGP said:


> That's amazing... none of the people back in March got Cox Tulsa to change its tune? Did anyone hear back from the FCC? It's been almost a year now, for pete's sake... and most companies aren't as inept at updating as Tivo is, even cablecos.


The person I talked to didn't really seem like she knew what she was talking about (shocker I know). I have a feeling if I call again tomorrow I may get a different answer. They sell TiVo premier here in the Best Buy's, etc. I may ask a sales clerk in the store if they know about M cards. Surely they wouldn't sell a box no one could use?


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

randymel said:


> The person I talked to didn't really seem like she knew what she was talking about (shocker I know). I have a feeling if I call again tomorrow I may get a different answer. They sell TiVo premier here in the Best Buy's, etc. I may ask a sales clerk in the store if they know about M cards. Surely they wouldn't sell a box no one could use?


Interesting - I was shocked to read in one post earlier that the Tulsa BB had pulled Tivo Prems from the shelves at one point. The fact that they're now stocked seems a good indicator, at least!

Yeah, you probably just need to play customer service roulette to find someone who has a clue. Cox is big enough that I'm sure you'll eventually succeed. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## vondruska (Feb 10, 2011)

randymel said:


> I called Cox today to see if "M" cards were available yet and they said no....


This is really shocking. Cox in Kansas has M-cards. When I spoke to the CSR in Wichita, he made it sound like they assume a M-card unless the customer asks for an S-card. And the M-cards are available statewide.


----------



## Grey Griffin (May 24, 2007)

> I called Cox today to see if "M" cards were available yet and they said no....


You got a bad CSR on that call. My father-in-law and a friend of mine bought Tivo HD XLs from Woot over the summer and they both have M cards in them. Last month when I upgraded to digital on my S3 OLED the CSR who took the ordered confirmed several times that I needed 2 S cards and not an M card. The day of the install the tech called me again to confirm I needed S cards and not M cards. They have M cards in Tulsa, its just a matter of getting someone who knows what they're talking about.


----------



## randymel (Jun 3, 2003)

Does anyone have a TiVo Premiere in Tulsa using an m card from Cox? Thanks..


----------



## randymel (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks Grey for that info. I'm thinking of going ahead and getting the Premiere and seeing how it goes. Will post results here....


----------



## Grey Griffin (May 24, 2007)

When you call I wouldn't mention S or M cards, just tell them you need a cable card and it is for a Premiere. From my experience dispatch and the techs know the difference and will follow up to confirm what you need. Hopefully you'll get lucky and the CSR will know without you having to say anything.


----------



## randymel (Jun 3, 2003)

OK. I ordered the "Premier" today! We'll see what happens. I'll keep everyone informed....


----------



## randymel (Jun 3, 2003)

I got the "Premier" delivered yesterday. I called Cox to set up an M card delivery/install and they put my on the schedule for Monday (March 7). I asked the representative if the technician would be bringing an "M" card, and he put me on hold for a few minutes. When he came back he said that yes it would in fact be an "M" card! So let's see what happens Monday.....


----------



## randymel (Jun 3, 2003)

You were right, Grey! My new TiVo Premier got an "M" card from Cox today and we're up and running! Hooray!!!!


----------

